# What is this duck?



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

Any questions?


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

Hooded merganser


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

Juvenile drake hoody


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

hooded merganser. my brother got one as well last night cool looking little duck


----------



## saturn_guy (Jan 17, 2009)

Dead!


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks guys! Fun hunt... Love the info and help on this forum.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

These things are showing up more each year. Nice shootin!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

y'all are on crack, its OBVIOUSLY a juvie buffalohead.


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

Young hen goldeneye


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

coot


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

one ugly duck. it like a fish duck.


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

dkhntrdstn said:


> one ugly duck. it like a fish duck.


yea, it was not very tasty at all. -O,-


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

sknabnoj said:


> Thanks guys! Fun hunt... Love the info and help on this forum.


What ever happened to knowing your target and beyond??? :-o:-o


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Juvenile saber tooth bufflehead.


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

Mine is in the freezer and going to the taxidermist on the 1st


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

duckkillerclyde said:


> What ever happened to knowing your target and beyond??? :-o:-o


Please explain... I'm not sure what you are getting at here?


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

sknabnoj said:


> Please explain... I'm not sure what you are getting at here?


Why in the world would you point, shoot, and kill something that you don't know what it is?


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

duckkillerclyde said:


> Why in the world would you point, shoot, and kill something that you don't know what it is?


I knew it was a duck... I didn't know what kind. Is that poor hunting etiquette?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Buckle up. Here we go again...


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

Chaser said:


> Buckle up. Here we go again...





duckkillerclyde said:


> Why in the world would you point, shoot, and kill something that you don't know what it is?


No need to buckle up... It was not my intention to start a fight here, I was just hoping for some help, which I recieved initially and was very grateful.

All I have to say is for every nice guy on here willing to help, it seems like there are 10 dicks ready to throw out their dumb ass opinions and make everyone else feel like an idiot. I joined this forum for the help, news and most of all stories from people outdoor experiences... Lately, all I've seen is people picking fights with everyone else.

Anyway, I'm not trying to start a fight here (especially not with you chaser) just needed to get that off my chest. I was appreciative at first of the help I got identifying my duck only to soon after judged for "pointing, shooting and killing" something I didn't know how to identify other than it was waterfowl.

When I moved to Utah and started hunting less than a year ago I was told by many people to find a local hunting forum and really pay attention to what the experienced guys say... I have tried to do that but, honestly, It's getting old because half the forum is just people fighting about stupid crap and belittling every one who may have a different opinion.

All in all, am I wrong for shooting this duck? Maybe, and for that I apologize, but, maybe everyone should take a minute and think before they publicly make a member of this forum feel stupid. I thought hunting was about sharing the experiences and getting more people hooked, here, it seems like everyone is trying to drive away those wanting to learn. I apologize for not being to identify one of my first ducks ever shot while it was flying in the air. I also apologize for turning my post into what I hate the most, an argument over stupid crap.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

sknabnoj said:


> No need to buckle up... It was not my intention to start a fight here, I was just hoping for some help, which I recieved initially and was very grateful.
> 
> All I have to say is for every nice guy on here willing to help, it seems like there are 10 dicks ready to throw out their dumb ass opinions and make everyone else feel like an idiot. I joined this forum for the help, news and most of all stories from people outdoor experiences... Lately, all I've seen is people picking fights with everyone else.
> 
> ...


Don't let people and bickering get you down. It takes a lot of practice to accurately identify ducks(or mergansers) in the air. Do as much research as possible, there are a few keys to identifying species on the wing, but its not always easy to determine. Keep at it, sounds like you're finding some success!


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

sknabnoj said:


> No need to buckle up... It was not my intention to start a fight here, I was just hoping for some help, which I recieved initially and was very grateful.
> 
> All I have to say is for every nice guy on here willing to help, it seems like there are 10 dicks ready to throw out their dumb ass opinions and make everyone else feel like an idiot. I joined this forum for the help, news and most of all stories from people outdoor experiences... Lately, all I've seen is people picking fights with everyone else.
> 
> ...


The competitive nature of today's waterfowl hunter is abundant. Ego's the size of Texas! Once more a big game thing, now waterfowl has exploded with it. No ones happy, no one is courteous, nothing! It's all look at me and all my bands and pro staffing deals. Their are still a few good eggs. Keep at it. You did nothing wrong. You learned and are better for it! Good luck and don't let the haters get at ya!


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

sknabnoj said:


> I didn't know what kind.


So you didn't know what it was. You knew what species of animal it was but couldn't identify it. In other words, you didn't know what it was.



sknabnoj said:


> Is that poor hunting etiquette?


I don't know the 'etiquette' of the area you were hunting. It's just common sense to know what something is before you kill it.

South Vietnamese by day, Vietcong by night.


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

Kwalk3 said:


> It takes a lot of practice to accurately identify ducks(or mergansers) in the air


Mergansers are just as much of a duck as mallards or eider.


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm not hating. I'm not jealous. I'm not a pro-staff of any kind. I only have four bands and one collar. I am just amazed at how many people will kill something they can't identify. What happened to respecting the game we hunt? The OP did something VERY ignorant. It is no different than the guys who shoot the eclipse drake mallard and call it a hybrid or a hermaphrodite. Obviously the OP has the internet so how long does it take to do this?

http://www.ducks.org/hunting/waterfowl-id

:violin::violin::violin::violin::violin::violin:


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

duckkillerclyde said:


> Mergansers are just as much of a duck as mallards or eider.


The dwr makes a distinction in the guidebook........so did I. Nitpick much? There are clear differences in mergansers that aren't prevalent in mallards or eiders. However it isn't entirely incorrect to call them ducks. We are both right. Gold Stars all around.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

duckkillerclyde said:


> I'm not hating. I'm not jealous. I'm not a pro-staff of any kind. I only have four bands and one collar. I am just amazed at how many people will kill something they can't identify. What happened to respecting the game we hunt? The OP did something VERY ignorant. It is no different than the guys who shoot the eclipse drake mallard and call it a hybrid or a hermaphrodite. Obviously the OP has the internet so how long does it take to do this?
> 
> http://www.ducks.org/hunting/waterfowl-id
> 
> :violin::violin::violin::violin::violin::violin:


Maybe he wanted to share some success with others who would both know what the bird was, and share in his excitement?


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

Kwalk3 said:


> The dwr makes a distinction in the guidebook........so did I. Nitpick much? There are clear differences in mergansers that aren't prevalent in mallards or eiders. However it isn't entirely incorrect to call them ducks. We are both right. Gold Stars all around.


Same;

Kingdom
phylum 
class
family

different;

order
genus
species

ALL mergansers are ducks.

Just ask DU, delta, or any ornithologist. But that would be too


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ducks have webbed feet. There are 3 kinds of ducks; puddle ducks, diving ducks and fish ducks.  Mergansers are fish ducks.

I've eaten a couple mergansers but never a Hooded. Uh...I have to "work at" eating a merganser, but hey, if you like anchovies you'd like merganser. Anyway, hats off for eating...uh, cooking, the thing, good on you.

By the way, there's some great duck gumbo recipes in the UWN Recipe Section that would be applicable to Hooded Merganser....I think. :grin:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh, by the way, my dad can beat up your dad.


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> Ducks have webbed feet. There are 3 kinds of ducks; puddle ducks, diving ducks and fish ducks.  Mergansers are fish ducks.
> 
> I've eaten a couple mergansers but never a Hooded. Uh...I have to "work at" eating a merganser, but hey, if you like anchovies you'd like merganser. Anyway, hats off for eating...uh, cooking, the thing, good on you.
> 
> By the way, there's some great duck gumbo recipes in the UWN Recipe Section that would be applicable to Hooded Merganser....I think. :grin:


I will definitely try out that Gumbo recipe... I wanted to try and make some duck jerky or duck sausage but, obviously one little duck wouldn't cut it for those recipes. Thanks for the tips.



wyogoob said:


> Oh, by the way, my dad can beat up your dad.


I'm sure he can, but my mom could beat up your mom so, it's sixes.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

duckkillerclyde said:


> Mergansers are just as much of a duck as mallards or eider.


maybe while in flight, but when feeding, mallards are only "predatory" of favorable opportunity or circumstance. While Merganzers on the other hand, are _always_ predatory. Physiologically the two only share the commonality of having water repellent feathers and webbed feet.


----------

